# Just To Say, Hello :3



## ILoveU4Ever

Well, my name is Lucianne. I am 15. 16 on 27th April.

I have an amazing relationship with my fiance, Rob. I'm not saying it's perfect, but we get easily through any problems that arise. I put my family status as other, as I am almost positive that I am expecting, but it's just a case of waiting for that missed period. Which I must say, sucks! :growlmad:
While I was scared but kinda happy at the tell-tale symptoms(achy breasts, slight cramping, really wanting brussel sprouts lol, feeling sick, mood swings, headaches and dizziness<-- is that even a symptom? Oh and sleeping and peeing alot), Rob was really worried and scared, we argued for ages. Granted I had been a little selfish over the last couple weeks, I admitted to that, but I was just stressed about our relationship and I honestly do not know what arose that. I love him with all my heart, we have got through so so much together, I can't even begin to explain what hardships we saw through. So here's how it happened; I am on the Pill Levest, was on Microgynon, but disliked the colour- it was yellow so it put me off. I switched to Levest which I obtained from the local Family Planning Clinic, before i got the Pill from my GP. We also used condoms while making love, but I guess we took a break from using condoms cos let's face it girls, the experience is alot better when the condom doesn't feature in your love life- it just kills the moment! You may think that it was irresponsible, but I trusted the Pill, with the 0.1% chance and whatnot, so yeah. I always always take it religiously. A few days later, and I have an achy back, breasts, light spotting on my underwear, I was worried so I read up about it and found that it might be implantation symptoms...I freaked out! :cry: 
I told my mum and she said, quote " see this is why I hate underage sex " . :haha: All in all, she was just really supportive I guess. Probably going to want to hide my face when I tell Dad...very old fashioned! :dohh: 
Right now I really want to sleep...got up like 6 hours ago, it's only 6pm and I am exhausted! :sleep: 
I had a bad argument with Rob last night when I told him, and tbh right now all I want to do is huggle up with him on the sofa, watch a film and just tell him how much I really do love him. :hugs:
He means so much to me. I don't know how I would even live without him, thats how attatched and fallen I am. OMG I THINK I SMELL BACON AND BRUSSELS :happydance: 
To be honest, I don't think i'd even be alive without Rob, he has turned my life around in the past 7 months. aww fail; just got back from dinner& it was just bacon :( damn fry ups...
Sorry about how long this is, I just needed to vent a little. 
So, who's expecting and what age? :D Love to hear from you guys.


----------



## jemmie1994

heya chuck im Jemmie 17 and expecting a little girl at end of Feb :flower:
have to say its a wee bit early to be having symptoms if you not even missed your period yet :wacko: but hope you get result your after :thumbup: xx


----------



## beanzz

Have you taken a test? Sorry if you have but from reading this it just sounds like you're guessing from finding symptoms online. I'm Josie, 18 and 32 weeks with a little boy x


----------



## green_

Hiya! I'm 19 and i'm having my first baby :)
Like someone else said, it's pretty early to be having all those symptoms, especially if you religiously take your pill. How long was your break? When is your period due/when was your last one? It can take a couple of months to start ovulating again...but you never know, sometimes your body can suprise you, I know mine did!
Also, if you just started taking a new pill, that can play havok with your hormones and make you feel all kinds of crazy things!
Whatever happens, everyone on here is really nice and you have your family + boyfriend to support you. :)


----------



## ChiiBaby

hello :) Im chelsey and im 17 and 14 weeks +1day pregnant now :) hope you find out soon hun x


----------



## ILoveU4Ever

to be honest, i'm really quite worried and stuff. i'll be ok with it if the result is positive, but i just don't wanna like blow things out of proportion and not be pregnant...which i probably am blowing things out of proportion, but what are the chances i guess? 

i just don't really wanna find out the result is negative, cos then i'll feel stupid D: but, you know when you have that 'feeling'? it's kinda like that. i really think the pill has let me down. :cry:
my emotions are up and down, so i guess only time will tell!
(or maybe he has super sperm? D:)


----------



## samisshort

There's always the possibility of getting pregnant if you have sex, even if you are on birth control and using condoms, etc.. Even women who have fertility problems can get pregnant! I'm 16 and I have PCOS, and I was on the pill. I got pregnant after 2 months of being on the pill. Was a HUGE shock, but it happens!

I think it's too early to be having symptoms if you haven't missed your period yet. I didn't even get symptoms until I was 10 weeks pregnant, and I found out I was pregnant at 6 weeks. Then again it might be different for everyone..

All in all - I hope you get the results you want. If you need someone to talk to you can message me :thumbup: Goodluck

By the way I'm Sam.. I'm 30+3 weeks pregnant with my first. A baby boy :flow:


----------



## beanzz

ILoveU4Ever said:


> to be honest, i'm really quite worried and stuff. i'll be ok with it if the result is positive, but i just don't wanna like blow things out of proportion and not be pregnant...which i probably am blowing things out of proportion, but what are the chances i guess?
> 
> i just don't really wanna find out the result is negative, cos then i'll feel stupid D: but, you know when you have that 'feeling'? it's kinda like that. i really think the pill has let me down. :cry:
> my emotions are up and down, so i guess only time will tell!
> (or maybe he has super sperm? D:)

There's always chance. I had my symptoms (big sore boobs and extreeeme mood swings) before I'd missed my period.. When I tested after missing it, it kinda explained it all :haha:
Wait til you miss your period and if you do then test :flower:
Sorry to say that is the only way you'll know as we can't tell you and neither can the Internet. Good luck :flow: x


----------



## ILoveU4Ever

Thanks for helping so much girls, i really needed some reassurance. But after a big heart to heart with my Mum i feel happy that whatever happens, i have her support, and my fiance's. Worry almost over! I'll be getting back to you after i take a test, and the result. :D 
I actually think i kinda love you guys for helping me lol. 
much love, 

Lucianne xxxx


----------



## almostXmagic

from a previous post of yours it does sound to early to be pregnancy symptoms. in a previous post you were only 4dpo. symptoms would not be happening yet. the likely hood that you are pregnant is very very slim since you are on the pill and have not missed taking one. the pill is 99% effective. chances are VERY high that you are not pregnant. i wouldnt get so focused on this as you will stress yourself out and "create" fake symptoms in yourself.


----------



## ayesha_a_b

Hey!

I'm Ayesha and I'm 17 and 15 weeks + 2 days today. Hope you get the result you want.


----------



## beanzz

Yea, from the more recent post you left I would say there's a good chance you're not pregnant. This forum is also for pregnant teens. Good luck :)


----------



## emmylou92

Test in a few weeks and come back, they will probs lock this thread as you dont know if your pregnant. Wishing you the best.


----------



## Nade..Tadpole

beanzz said:


> Yea, from the more recent post you left I would say there's a good chance you're not pregnant. This forum is also for pregnant teens. Good luck :)

What she said ^^ :thumbup:


----------



## MollieMay

Hey :) I'm 17 and due the end of July. xx


----------



## Helena_

you were 4dpo when you wrote this, correct? The egg doesn't implant until around 7dpo and before that you CANNOT get pregnancy symptoms as there is nothing to get symptoms for. Many woman get what they think are pregnant symptoms during the tww (two week wait) but turn out just to be PMS. I think you're digging into this too much and are probably not pregnant (especially since you are on the pill).


----------



## stkd20

Hi im leighann and i am 20
My story is kind of similar, i was on the implant and decided to have it removed and went on the pill known as levest,the doctor did tell me i wont be protected for a week so i started taking the pill the day after i had my bar removed, and last sunday me and my partner had intercourse a couple of times without protection, i have since started getting very tender breasts and headaches from time to time! But because i am on contraception i dont have a period so i dont know if i will have missed one! But i am still taking the pill as i dont want to risk going off it if i am not pregnant. So does anyone know when i should take a test, as i dont know if i have missed a period or not!!! Thank you


----------



## Eleanor ace

Thread closed. Please read the guidelines on posting in Teen Pregnancy:

https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/t...-pregnancy-only-guidelines-using-section.html


----------

